# Transfer LAX to Amtrak



## Donald (Jun 8, 2021)

Chief LA to Chicago in July. Any suggestions for transfer from LAX to to Amtrak?


----------



## jiml (Jun 8, 2021)

Pre-Covid there was a bus service. I've used it a few times but unsure of current status. Hopefully someone local can comment.



https://www.flylax.com/flyaway-bus


----------



## Asher (Jun 8, 2021)

If you are referring to LAX. Los Angeles Airport to the train station LAUS. Take the
FlyAwayBus. it goes direct between the two stations every 20-30 minutes, very convenient. *FlyAway*® *buses* operate seven days a week and drop passengers off on the Upper/Departures Level of each terminal at *LAX*. At *LAX*, passengers board *buses* on the Lower/Arrivals Level in front of each terminal under the green "*FlyAway*®, *Buses* and Long Distance Vans" signs. Each *bus* is marked with its service location.


----------



## 1976steve (Jun 9, 2021)

2nd the FlyAway bus service, quick, clean, quiet, easy, inexpensive, frequent departures. I have used this service multiple times with April 16,2021 being the most recent



https://www.flylax.com/flyaway


----------



## Oaxacajo (Jun 9, 2021)

The code for the Los Angeles Amtrak Union station is LAUS? I thought it was LAX.


----------



## Asher (Jun 9, 2021)

Oaxacajo said:


> The code for the Los Angeles Amtrak Union station is LAUS? I thought it was LAX.


For some reason, some use LAX when referring to Union Station. LAX is the abbreviation for Los Angeles International Airport. LAUS is the correct abbreviation for Union Station.


----------



## jis (Jun 9, 2021)

anumberone said:


> For some reason, some use LAX when referring to Union Station. LAX is the abbreviation for Los Angeles International Airport. LAUS is the correct abbreviation for Union Station.


Unfortunately the Amtrak code for LAUS is LAX.


----------



## Asher (Jun 9, 2021)

jis said:


> Unfortunately the Amtrak code for LAUS is LAX.


Yeah, I forgot about that. That’s where the confusion comes from. Get in a cab in LA or any place in So Cal and say take me to LAX. I’m pretty sure you’re heading for the airport.
I'm still not sure where DONALD was referring to.


----------



## Cal (Jun 9, 2021)

There's also LAUPT (Los Angeles Union Passenger Terminal)


----------



## Oaxacajo (Jun 9, 2021)

When trying to book a ticket to Los Angeles, no LAUS shows up.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 9, 2021)

You book to LAX.


----------



## railiner (Jun 9, 2021)

Another example of Amtrak adopting airline terminology....


----------



## trainman74 (Jun 10, 2021)

Cal said:


> There's also LAUPT (Los Angeles Union Passenger Terminal)



To clarify (particularly here in the guest forum, in case anyone happens to find this thread), that's the original name of the facility that's now known as "Los Angeles Union Station." The name was changed over 30 years ago.


----------



## jis (Jun 10, 2021)

trainman74 said:


> To clarify (particularly here in the guest forum, in case anyone happens to find this thread), that's the original name of the facility that's now known as "Los Angeles Union Station." The name was changed over 30 years ago.


Apparently the name change was prompted to some extent as plans started to gel about making it a through station rather than a terminal. This is likely to happen in the relatively near future as far as rail developments go.


----------



## zephyr17 (Jun 10, 2021)

jis said:


> Apparently the name change was prompted to some extent as plans started to gel about making it a through station rather than a terminal. This is likely to happen in the relatively near future as far as rail developments go.


The official name was LAUPT for years, but the sign on the front always said "UNION STATION" from its opening in May 1939 and, as a native Southern Californian, no one ever called it anything but Union Station, although railfans did use LAUPT on occasion.

LAUS is of much more recent vintage, although I suspect it reflects the advent of through trains, the Surfliners, more than the upcoming physical plant changes, as well as common usage.


----------



## railiner (Jun 10, 2021)

Denver's Union Station, as the prominent signs on the building read, was formally, Denver Union Terminal, owned by the Denver Union Terminal Ry. Co.


----------



## jai_dit (Jun 18, 2021)

Having just done this recently: You can take the FlyAway bus if you want, but if you want to take trains as much as possible, there's a pink airport shuttle to the Green Line shuttle to Aviation station (https://www.flylax.com/lax-traffic-and-ground-transportation#Public-Transportation). From there, take the C (Green) line to Willowbrook/Rosa Parks station and transfer to the A (Blue) line to 7th/Metro Center, the connection for the subway to Union Station. Both trains have dedicated rights-of-way, unlike the FlyAway, and the total time is a little over an hour. A single $1.75 metro fare is sufficient for that entire trip (FlyAway costs $9.75).

Looking forward to seeing how things change whenever the Crenshaw line opens (revenue service is currently estimated to start in Nov 2022) and the regional connector tunnel (Aug 2022).


----------



## neroden (Jun 19, 2021)

If you're travelling currently, I still recommend the Flyaway bus because it's direct from air terminal to Union Station; since it uses the bus lanes where available and HOV lanes where available, and goes nonstop, it's also quicker than the three-transfer pink LAX bus / C-line (green) / A-line (blue) / B-line (red) route. The pink LAX bus in particular is very slow.

If you're very cost-conscious, however, the bus/train/train/train option is cheaper, as jai_dit says.

----

Sometime in 2025, everything will change: the interchange station between the LA Airport Automated People Mover and the Crenshaw line will open. Before then, the Regional Connector (August 2022), Crenshaw Lines (November 2022), and APM (2023) should have opened. At that point, it'll be APM / Crenshaw Line (K Line) / Expo Line (E Line) to Union Station; all trains, all with exclusive ROW. That is going to beat the Flyaway Bus, which might be discontinued at that point. 

The delays on construction of the interchange station are a sad story of bureaucratic stupidity; I'm not sure what the fastest route is going to be between 2023 and 2025, but the Flyaway might still be the fastest. The station is now supposed to be done in the first quarter of 2025, but since Tutor Perini, who are known for dishonesty, won the low bid, it's perfectly likely to be late.

So, due to the way things are now, I have in the past come into LA by Amtrak and rented a car, which I did by taking the Flyaway bus from LAUS to the airport and then changing floors in the airport from departures to arrivals and walking the pavement to connect to a rental car shuttle! In late 2025, this will be simpler: I would take the E Line and K line to the airport's APM and take the APM to the new consolidated rental car facility, without having to actually go into the airport.


----------



## rail sale (Jun 19, 2021)

If anyone has a good, video from a quality YouTuber or agency making the LAX-LAX (X-LAX?) connection, share it and I can add it here. 













Check out the Airports, Baseball and Football venues you can get to by using the #Amtrak national network. You can also see all the tram, light rail and subway connected cities.






public.tableau.com


----------



## Asher (Jun 19, 2021)

jai_dit said:


> Having just done this recently: You can take the FlyAway bus if you want, but if you want to take trains as much as possible, there's a pink airport shuttle to the Green Line shuttle to Aviation station (https://www.flylax.com/lax-traffic-and-ground-transportation#Public-Transportation). From there, take the C (Green) line to Willowbrook/Rosa Parks station and transfer to the A (Blue) line to 7th/Metro Center, the connection for the subway to Union Station. Both trains have dedicated rights-of-way, unlike the FlyAway, and the total time is a little over an hour. A single $1.75 metro fare is sufficient for that entire trip (FlyAway costs $9.75).
> 
> Looking forward to seeing how things change whenever the Crenshaw line opens (revenue service is currently estimated to start in Nov 2022) and the regional connector tunnel (Aug 2022).


Riding the rails is fun, getting railroaded is another. Consider shuttle plus three transfers with shuffling luggage and finding a safe place to put it close to where you find a place to sit on the Metro 
FLYAWAY 35 minutes. It’s amazing how quick they navigate that route. But hey, the Blue Line has some interesting/sketchy stops between Rosa Parks and town.


----------



## jis (Jun 20, 2021)

anumberone said:


> FLYAWAY 35 minutes. It’s amazing how quick they navigate that route. But hey, the Blue Line has some interesting/sketchy stops between Rosa Parks and town.


Even Rosa Parks/Willowbrook is somewhat sketchy if you get a few feet away from the station in a few specific directions The line of course passes through the famous Watts District close by, though the station itself is in the unincorporated Willowbrook neighborhood.

Incidentally, the Metro control center is located next to this station too.


----------



## Deni (Jun 20, 2021)

I second (or third or whatever) the idea for taking the Metro, even if it does take longer. I always take the Metro when I fly to LAX, it can seem like forever in the sprawl that defines modern Southern California but I really enjoy riding their system.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 20, 2021)

Deni said:


> I second (or third or whatever) the idea for taking the Metro, even if it does take longer. I always take the Metro when I fly to LAX, it can seem like forever in the sprawl that defines modern Southern California but I really enjoy riding their system.


I haven't gotten to ride the Metro from. LAX-LAX yet, but plan to next time I fly to LA!(the Fares on the TE/SL are Outrageous, Southwest offers $109 Non-Stop Get-a-way Fares)


----------



## Asher (Jun 22, 2021)

We are finally here to bring a train to the planes ... Angelenos have literally been waiting for this their entire lives," Mayor Eric Garcetti said.

The Airport Metro Connector Project is expected to be completed by late 2024, four years before the 2028 Summer Olympics will take place in L.A.

it’s getting closer.


----------

